# Yellow and Escambia



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We fished yellow river Sunday and only managed to get 1 fish a little over 16lbs. We forgot the *DEEP WOODS OFF* at home and damn was the mosquito's rough. We had to end the game early due to interference. 









So we decided to give it another shot Monday night. We didn't have time to get bluegills so we just stopped at the bait store and got about 100 shiners then headed to Escambia River. 

I tell you what it was hard fighting the channel cats and gar off them minnows. After burning threw most of the baits we just started keeping the channel cats. 

We did manage to get a few Flatheads, none with any real size but some good eaters. Using such small baits we really didn't really expect to get any trophy's.










Later this week we will be going after the 30+ pound fish.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Hate we missed you on the yellow.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I know right, we could have gotten together and hung out around the fire kicked a few back. Hell you and my brother could have traded war stories. He just got back from 8 years in that damn desert.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Eight years in the desert, wow........ That's the longest tour I have ever heard of.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice mess of fish man.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

river_roach said:


> Eight years in the desert, wow........ That's the longest tour I have ever heard of.


4 tours all across the middle east and a short stay in S.Korea before coming back. He would have went back if it was not for injury's. Most of these guys are dead now. By the grace of god some how he made it back.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I stand corrected, I asked him on facebook and he said

"I did 45 months in the sand pit

and 12 in korea

The rest of the time they just flew me all over the damn place."


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought you said he was Special Forces?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

river_roach said:


> I thought you said he was Special Forces?


Correct Army special forces, Thats a old picture of I believe his first tour.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

It's hard to shoot those M16's and M4's with BFA's (Blank Firing Adapters) on them. This might have been a pic from some training in the states because you would never see a BFA over the pond.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good possibility, id have to ask him.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch...i got to give them another shot before I get to wrapped up with hunting season.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I'm about done with them too for the the year. It's time for bird season, duck hunting, deer season, and speck fishing. Hoping to hit up Lake Talquin next week for some trolling.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yeah I'm about done with them too for the the year. It's time for bird season, duck hunting, deer season, and speck fishing. Hoping to* hit up Lake Talquin* next week for some trolling.


Id like to get up with you and get on some of them stripers.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Id like to get up with you and get on some of them stripers.


I've heard of the techniques that people use to catch them out there, but i've never tried it. We've caught a few small ones on accident while trolling for specks, but we'd have to beef up our baits a lot to target the stripers.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I've heard of the techniques that people u
> se to catch them out there, but i've never tried it. We've caught a few small ones on accident while trolling for specks, but we'd have to beef up our baits a lot to target the stripers.


I think your river has the real stripers. And its only a little over a hour from my house.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> I think your river has the real stripers. And its only a little over a hour from my house.


Did you see the pic of the 35lb and 28lb one that I posted that my buddy caught on the Choctawhatchee? I know where they're at but I just haven't had time to go.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Did you see the pic of the 35lb and 28lb one that I posted that my buddy caught on the Choctawhatchee? I know where they're at but I just haven't had time to go.


I sure did, I also read a article about a guy that runs charters in the winter on the whatchee catching big stripers.

Winter big stripers


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done CH, damn fine looking mess of cats. I ate some awhile back, fried up really good.


----------

